# New Forum Slogan



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been thinking about this, and our current title doesn't really distinguish our team much. If we beat a team on an 0-3 road trip, they are probably a bad team, and we didn't overcome much of a challenge winning. So our forum basically says, we can beat a bad team! Maybe I'm over analyzing, but I don't like it that much..anyone agree or have suggestions?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Most Exciting Team in the NBA (even in the Offseason)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Allas Mavericks

Send us your Center

Home of 5 all-stars

A very foreign team
ie:
Dirk
Nash
Najera
Steffanson
Tariq Abdul Wahad
Shawn Bradley (Born in Germany)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nobody seems to have lit a fire for a new team slogan, so, I'm bumping this up so more posters will add their suggestions.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't have very much wit, most of my suggestions will be words without a D, so I'll spare you. I'll come up with a few other things later and post them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's a few possible ones:

Peak/Top of the Texas triangle
First to 110 wins
Owned by the coolest b/millionare in the world.
No D, No C, No problem (or No C, No D, 1 W)
The Lone Stars of Texas
The Internationals
Debbie can't even score more than us
Maybe the Benefactor could be a Center


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

'Twan anyone?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> The Lone Stars of Texas
> Debbie can't even score more than us


I liked these two the best so far.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

International Men of Mystery


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Melting Pot


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

"Everything's bigger in Texas ... hairdos, egos, Germans."


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 'Twan anyone?


The fact that both of them are very tradeable this offseason led me not to mention them.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> The fact that both of them are very tradeable this offseason led me not to mention them.


Thats exactly why I mentioned them. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I mentioned them. :laugh:


Oohh...I get it...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Big Daddy in the Big D


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> First to 110 wins
> Owned by the coolest b/millionare in the world.


Those two are the best


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> <u>Big Daddy in the Big D</u>


NOW - that would be my favorite!

Otherwise I do like "Top of the Texas triangle" & then "International Men of Mystery".


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> "Everything's bigger in Texas ... hairdos, egos, Germans."


Like this one.

International Men of Mystery is my number 1 for now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Top of the Texas Triangle? We should of made a poll with about 5 options and then let the fans choose


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!!!

Our slogan sucks!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

How about :

"We aint playin' this season"

or 

"The Big D now has big D"


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you guys have any new suggestions? We can change it right before the season starts.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Home of the best player from Germany, Shawn Bradley


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

run n gun and have fun no matter what the outcome

lol


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Don Nelson: Hope for Alcoholics Everywhere


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> International Men of Mystery



lol i like that one


----------

